# Somewhat new here



## ozzmonaut (Jan 31, 2011)

Been at the schwinn forums for a long time though, and been hiding in the background here for a while. Anyway, this is my most customized, rusty ratty crusty killer. You need a tetanus shot to ride.


----------



## jwm (Feb 1, 2011)

WOO HOO! that is just rat-tastic. Very, very cool. Have you posted that on Rat Rod Bikes? 
How does it ride/steer with that 90 degree bend in the fork?

JWM


----------



## ozzmonaut (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm not on rat-rod bikes, so no. But , it takes a minute to get used to the fork. However the angles are based on a 26" bent springer like used on lowriders, so it is something you definitely can ride. The real issue with riding it is the weight. But the front sprocket is a set from a 10spd. So if I want I can shorten the chain and put it on the smaller sprocket. It's a short distance cruiser though, and I never intended to take it for long trips or up extreme hills. In fact, the purpose of building it was to use scrapyard parts for most of it, and as a centerpiece at the bicycle show/swap that i hosted this past October. It did the job of commanding some attention. I also welded a crankset lockwasher inside a rear hub sprocket and put it on the left side of the crank. I may be adding a rusty sawblade behind the seat-tube which will be turned by said sprocket when you pedal. We'll see.


----------



## ozzmonaut (Feb 2, 2011)

But the full ribcage and the "heart" made from VW carburetor parts are the real attention grabber. Also the rear fender or "tail" made from a strange farm instrument and some hand-bent steel rod. And my favorite (and last-minute addition) is the sickle blade chainguard.


----------



## Seanachae (Apr 16, 2011)

Have you been to "Burning Man" with this? Great creation! Since the last owner spray painted my project bike i may go custom with it.


----------



## robertc (Apr 16, 2011)

It was good to meet you at the Eden show. You bike is the king of rat rods in my book. Thanks for allowing me to ride it. I hope you can host another show in Mt Airy this year. I'll make plans to attend. Robert


----------



## jackzayum (May 24, 2011)

Wow nice pictures! Nice to meet you also! Good job.


----------

